# Tell me more about ipads



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am paying for internet service for my home and for my iphone now. Would I have to pay even more for the iphone?:blink:

Are there different brands or are they all made by the same company?

Are there differend models? if so, which one do you prefer?

Do they come in different sizes?

About how much do they cost?

I assume you have to buy virus protection for them. 

Do you buy programs for them? or is everything downloaded from the net? Are the apps free?

....sorry....just wondering....:innocent:

Thanks.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

There are two options regarding internet on the iPad, one is purchasing just the WiFi only version of the iPad. Once you have a wireless system set up in your home there is no additional charge to use the iPad at home on your wireless network. The other option is to purchase the WiFi/3G version. When you purchase the 3G version you can use it anywhere, but you pay a monthly fee, good thing is you can decide to use it one month and not the next month, it's not like you're committed to a contract. At least with AT&T.

iPads are all made by Apple. There are other tablets out there but the iPad has been rated the top tablet across the board. Others have different features and limitations so it depends what you want to be able to use it for.

There are 6 models of the iPad, 3 are WiFi only and 3 are WiFi/3G capable. The 3 different models are different sizes of 16GB, 32GB, and 64GB.

The WiFi only models start at $499 which is the 16GB. The WiFi/3G models start at $649, again for the 16GB.

There are tons of free apps and lots of one you have to purchase, all depends on the app. There are free trial or limited versions of most of the paid apps tho, sho you can usually test it out or an app like it. 

You don't need anti-virus with Apple computers, great thing about them. At least that's what I've been told and I've never put any on my Apple products.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

you got a great response already 

am I seeing a slight interest in the iPad from your side, Pat? 

iPads are sure fun to have  You can go with the WiFi one...it wont require monthly charges and works perfectly (of course in places where wireless is available)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love my ipad2 I have the wifi one no extra cost. My hubby is always borrowing mine. He's going to get his own. My 83 year old dad just got one!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Katkoota said:


> am I seeing a slight interest in the iPad from your side, Pat?
> 
> iPads are sure fun to have  You can go with the WiFi one...it wont require monthly charges and works perfectly (of course in places where wireless is available)


 
Just on a fact finding mission....I still am trying to "justify" so many items that connect to the internet...all for one person :blush::blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! Thank you so much for taking the time to give me all this information!!!!!! Now I can think about it and make a more informed decision!! :chili::aktion033:

ummmm....i dunno...should I get one????




BellaEnzo said:


> There are two options regarding internet on the iPad, one is purchasing just the WiFi only version of the iPad. Once you have a wireless system set up in your home there is no additional charge to use the iPad at home on your wireless network. The other option is to purchase the WiFi/3G version. When you purchase the 3G version you can use it anywhere, but you pay a monthly fee, good thing is you can decide to use it one month and not the next month, it's not like you're committed to a contract. At least with AT&T.
> 
> iPads are all made by Apple. There are other tablets out there but the iPad has been rated the top tablet across the board. Others have different features and limitations so it depends what you want to be able to use it for.
> 
> ...


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

You can check out ATTs site, for refurbished ipads, really cuts the cost, work just fine! I just saw ATT is going to Jack the price of the 2gig data plan, for new customers. So the data plan will be $30, plus taxes and such. I'm out of contract, am going to a different phone co, just have wifi for phone.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, check out verizon too, the have I everything too


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I am curious about this too. I am not technical at all and I just have a desktop. I have been wavering between getting an ipad and the small netbooks. Sorry, don't want to hijack this thread, but does anyone think one is better than the other?

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, do you have an Iphone? The Ipad is like a bigger Iphone except better.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

An iPad is just like an iPhone, all the same features and stuff, except you can't make calls.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I was asking all of these same questions before Christmas. And I did get an i-pad for Christmas. And I have to say, I do love it. I got a 16G wi-fi-3G. I have teh 3 G through Verizon, set at the lowest amount. It's $20/mo. And you can easlly track the usage on this. If you were needing to increase, it is easy to do. I mostly use it in the wi-fi mode, so no charges. I know what you mean though Pat, all this technology for just one person! I have a lap top, and I phone and now an i-pad. But I find that I do use them all. What ever did I do before?!?


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Verizon is jacking their data plan rates too. I saw this yesterday in CNN tech news. If youare under contract with either, you won't be affected till it expires. New customers will be first to pay.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure about the US. But in Canada we can do free tethering. I can choose settings on my Ipad and Iphone that tether them together so that I can use the phone plan from my phone for my Ipad. You may have a cheap pay option if not free? Hubby used to have the 3G version but found he never really needed it, as most places have internet where you are going to use it anyway these days, coffee shops etc. etc. it weighs more with the 3G too. I have the regular Ipad2 and hardly ever even find the need to tether. If I just need to go online for a short time then I just use my phone. 

I love my ipad. I find I use it for very different things though. I like to have it by the bed, it is light and easy to do quick browsing, games, read a book, check SM  look things up, read magazines and articles. Keep track of things like bdays, appts. etc etc. I also have a new MacBook Air that I adore. Typing on right now. My latest and greatest. It really is so light and with a full keyboard so very easy. My big MacBook pro I use for my photography and processing etc. So now I use 4 Apple product pretty much every day and they all are used for different things. I would miss each one a lot. (I am lucky that my hubby is a bit of a tech geek, so he keeps me updated)

I wasn't sure how much I would use the Ipad, but I use it a lot.....think you will too. The only thing with it is that I am not overly fond of typing on it so if I am on SM or whatever, I tend to just look and think of replying later.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If you have an Iphone ,from AT&T or other carrier that uses a sim card in the phone. You can get an extra sim card (about $30) and cut it down to fit the Ipad,I have a friend who's done it. They use their phone data plan. They have sim card cutters on Ebay that will preceisely cut the card to fit,as Ipads will use a micro sim card...

I don't have an Iphone but when I upgrade I plan to do this and get an Ipad,since I still have AT&T's old unlimited data plan.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Michelle! You're sooo smart! I never thought of this! I have the WiFi only model but I think I need a 3G capable model now! My BF got me the WiFi only so we avoided having another bill but this is brilliant!

Pat, I def would go for it, I never thought I'd use it, now I take it everywhere. Another option is the Kindle Fire which is $199, I believe, my dad just got one and I'm kinda jelly. It's smaller but has an awesome screen and a lot of capabilites that may suit what you need. 

Mary, I would def get a tablet over a netbook, espically if you already have a laptop or a desktop computer already


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I just got mine a week before Christmas. This time I won the raffle. Can't believe it. 

Anway, I've been setting up stuff on the iPad :thumbsup: and I don't pay for additional 3G. My iPad has been able to find free Wi-Fi as needed and I've just used it.:aktion033::aktion033:

Don't know that I'm "in love" with it yet -- but I certainly do feel "hipper" -- like part of the "in crowd". :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Maybe I'm becoming a "techie" -- NOT.B)


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have the iPad 2 WiFi only and LOVE IT! I may actually be addicted to it. It is always in my lap at home. I really didn't think I wanted one, but now I have withdrawals if I don't have it close!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you guys realize that no one is trying to talk me out of getting one????


I'm thinking if I do get one, it'll be wifi only. My bills are high enough now.

I don't know about sim cards and stuff like that so I probably wouldn't bother with that...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Do you guys realize that no one is trying to talk me out of getting one????
> 
> 
> I'm thinking if I do get one, it'll be wifi only. My bills are high enough now.
> ...


 Pat, you know we are a bunch of enablers here! If you said you were thinking of another puppy, we would tell you to go get that too!! It's just who we are!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Pat, you know we are a bunch of enablers here! If you said you were thinking of another puppy, we would tell you to go get that too!! It's just who we are!


 
I know this....but it's amazing that everyone who posted loves it. very interesting indeed. I still don't feel the need for one, but it sounds very ......interesting.....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - I did not say I loved mine -- I said I was trying to load things and figure out how/IF I would really use it. I'm taking Jane's advice to wait and see how much I end up using it.

But that certainly doesn't mean that I'm not an enabler -- don't you want to get a new bag for Ava? LOL


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I say go for it. My daughters have ipads and love them. Today I went to my daughter's house and there on the floor was her ipad! I panicked and asked why it was on the floor? She said "oh, the baby was playing with it"!!!!! He is two years old (just turned 2) and knows how to work it. She has a folder on it that contains all his apps and he knows how to view her pics she has on there too. AMAZING! Two years old!!! It's a different world for these kids growing up. Having said all that, I'm leaning towards the Kindle Fire simply because it's less expensive and more portable.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I love my iPad and hardly ever use my laptop anymore. It's just so convenient to carry around wherever you go. I am totally addicted to mine and had to buy DH one to keep him from using mine.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a 17 in lap top that I love and use the most. My Mom has an ipad that we bought for her to read on. I have used it a lot and find it slower than my computer My friend has one and an iphone and likes it but can't always open pics sent to her.
I have a nook color and I love it. Awesome to read in bed at night with.,smaller than an ipad but def adequite. It does almost as much as the ipad wifi, I can go on line,check emails,read books and magazines,play Pandora radio and hook up my little bose speakers to it. download tons of apps and games etc It costs aroung $250 and i am very happy with it. They are all harder to type on than a lap top but using a stylus helps. if you have the iphone and want to cut down costs, it may be a possibility.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

BellaEnzo said:


> Michelle! You're sooo smart! I never thought of this! I have the WiFi only model but I think I need a 3G capable model now! My BF got me the WiFi only so we avoided having another bill but this is brilliant!
> 
> Pat, I def would go for it, I never thought I'd use it, now I take it everywhere. Another option is the Kindle Fire which is $199, I believe, my dad just got one and I'm kinda jelly. It's smaller but has an awesome screen and a lot of capabilites that may suit what you need.
> 
> Mary, I would def get a tablet over a netbook, espically if you already have a laptop or a desktop computer already


 
I wish I was smart, I just know too many "techies"... I have a smart phone because of them,I've gone to the "dark side". 

They used one sim card and cut it down to a micro card and then when they want to use their phones they put in an adapter to use in the phone but now they have two sim cards,so they dont' have to switch back and forth...

I googled it and there's bunches of You Tube videos on how to do a sim card to make it a micro sim and how to use an adapter too. All of which can be found on Ebay easily...

I'm so NOT a techie and I watched a You Tube video on how to do my own Wi-Fi/ethernet cable and fit the ends on. It shows how to do the coloured wires in a particular order and how to attached the little end that goes into your modem. I needed a 100 ft Wi-Fi/ethernet cable,they only had 50 ft lengths,which can't be spliced since it delivers data... and I didn't want to pay Dishnetwork $100 to hook it up for me... 


So I bought a kit with the ends and th etool to cut and crimp and 100 ft of Wi-fi/ethernet cable for about $25.00 total and watched the Youtube vids on it...

It was for my Dishnetwork reciever so I could hook up my sling adaptor to my internet for the "TV on the go/ TV anywhere" that Dish offers...(you can get your Dishnetwork programming on your computer or smart phone when you travel)


I've wanted to do that since we travel so much...

It was so cool.I also learned how to do my own phone cables... I feel so smart now...

You can learn to do almost any thing on you tube!

I want an Ipad once I'm eligible for the next AT&T upgrade, I want to get the I-phone and since I have unlimited data on my contract, I will get a second sim card so I don't have to go back and forth...

I already pay $30 / month,I dont' want to pay another $30, for 2 gig,since it would be a new add on,I wouldn't get unlimited data,so I will use my unlimited data plan and use the extra sim card...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Pat 

I got one for Christmas. Now I have 2 laptops and iphone and the ipad (wifi version only). I have been using it at night to watch TV shows in bed while I nurse Conor and also play around on the web so I don't have to bring my laptop upstairs. I also intend to bring it when we travel so that I don't have the distraction of work on the laptop to interfere with 'relaxing'.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Pat
> 
> I got one for Christmas. Now I have 2 laptops and iphone and the ipad (wifi version only). I have been using it at night to watch TV shows in bed while I nurse Conor and also play around on the web so I don't have to bring my laptop upstairs. I also intend to bring it when we travel so that I don't have the distraction of work on the laptop to interfere with 'relaxing'.


That has to be handy while trying to take care of a little one... I like my lap top mini for travel when I have to use just one carry one,it's lighter and fits in my carryon easier than my 15 inch lap top...I don't use a computer much while travelling so a mini works well.

I figure if I get an Ipad,I would end up getting the carry case/ keyboard so I'd basically end up with a mini lap top :innocent:.

I have until July to ponder my options since I have a year on my mobile contract.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I love my iPad - several have mentioned that it's smaller than a standard laptop which is the main reason. But, the variety of apps are awesome too! Love the touch screen especially for things like Angry Birds! That is what I use at night in bed for reading or surfing through SM!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Michelle you're a regular McGyver, I don't know what you said but it sounded smart. LOL


ps, I agree on youtube, that's how I learned to replace my bathroom faucet.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Now as I said earlier ... I LOVE my I-pad! It is almost attached to me like Velcro! 

However, I do have one big gripe that has been driving me nuts! Sometimes it wants to change my wording! When I was making the donation for Pam's Lola ... it changed my name from Zech to Zecharia! But, nooooooo ... When I need the corrected spelling on something, it slides by those errs! I swear instead of "errs" ... It had just tried to change my choice of words to ... ear!!! It's to the point that I end up talking to my I-pad in telling it to stop it!!!

But, I would not want any other pad. I'm in love with my i-pad.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat, LOL, I am sooooooooooooooo out of touch, with type of technology. If I were to her Ipads, I would think it was a new wee wee pad for dogs. LOL. Good luck.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> However, I do have one big gripe that has been driving me nuts! Sometimes it wants to change my wording! When I was making the donation for Pam's Lola ... it changed my name from Zech to Zecharia! But, nooooooo ... When I need the corrected spelling on something, it slides by those errs! I swear instead of "errs" ... It had just tried to change my choice of words to ... ear!!! It's to the point that I end up talking to my I-pad in telling it to stop it!!!


sweet Marie, I turn off the spell check function in my iPad & iPhone. I prefer my own tapping errors than these devices' spell correction LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> sweet Marie, I turn off the spell check function in my iPad & iPhone. I prefer my own tapping errors than these devices' spell correction LOL


Oh, thank you, Kat!!! Now, if I can't locate where to turn off the spell check function, I will be back! :chili::chili:

Oh, I just found it!! Thank you, Kat!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, thank you, Kat!!! Now, if I can't locate where to turn off the spell check function, I will be back! :chili::chili:
> 
> Oh, I just found it!! Thank you, Kat!!


:thumbsup::hugging:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:blush: went to Best Buy yesterday :blush:

Guess what i bought.....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> :blush: went to Best Buy yesterday :blush:
> 
> Guess what i bought.....


An i-pad?!?! Did you? Did you?:chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> An i-pad?!?! Did you? Did you?:chili::chili:


Yep, I can be talked into anything! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Katkoota said:


> sweet Marie, I turn off the spell check function in my iPad & iPhone. I prefer my own tapping errors than these devices' spell correction LOL


I had to start being more careful with my keying after one of my staff sent me a text that she wasn't feeling well. I texted back to just take some SICK leave...but after I hit 'send' I saw that I actually sent 'take some DICK time.' All I could do then was send 'LOL' - now that is the office joke.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Enjoy Pat ) let us know how you fare.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Madison's Mom said:


> I had to start being more careful with my keying after one of my staff sent me a text that she wasn't feeling well. I texted back to just take some SICK leave...but after I hit 'send' I saw that I actually sent 'take some DICK time.' All I could do then was send 'LOL' - now that is the office joke.


I just about fell out of my chair laughing!!! That is the funniest one yet with the spell checker~~~:chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

YEA PAT!!!! So glad you got an iPad!~~You will love it because you can take it with you and it is so lightweight!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> An i-pad?!?! Did you? Did you?:chili::chili:





The A Team said:


> Yep, I can be talked into anything! :HistericalSmiley:


Yay!!! :chili::chili: You will love it!

Well ... not that you can be talked into anything ... that could be dangerous! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Madison's Mom said:


> I had to start being more careful with my keying after one of my staff sent me a text that she wasn't feeling well. I texted back to just take some SICK leave...but after I hit 'send' I saw that I actually sent 'take some DICK time.' All I could do then was send 'LOL' - now that is the office joke.


Oh, nooooooooo!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

madison's mom said:


> i had to start being more careful with my keying after one of my staff sent me a text that she wasn't feeling well. I texted back to just take some sick leave...but after i hit 'send' i saw that i actually sent 'take some dick time.' all i could do then was send 'lol' - now that is the office joke.


 
lolol!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> I had to start being more careful with my keying after one of my staff sent me a text that she wasn't feeling well. I texted back to just take some SICK leave...but after I hit 'send' I saw that I actually sent 'take some DICK time.' All I could do then was send 'LOL' - now that is the office joke.


hahaha 
There's an email floating around with a bunch of screen shots of bad autocorrect messages. It is so funny. You could hear it down the hall as people opened the email and read it and started laughing hysterically. I was crying. I'll have to see if I can find it and some how post it here. You'd die laughing.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Madison's Mom said:


> I had to start being more careful with my keying after one of my staff sent me a text that she wasn't feeling well. I texted back to just take some SICK leave...but after I hit 'send' I saw that I actually sent 'take some DICK time.' All I could do then was send 'LOL' - now that is the office joke.


LOL

trust me I know what you mean though. My iPhone put me in a couple trouble too before I just turned off the auto-correct function LOL


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL Pat  congrats ... I am sure you're gonna love it :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> hahaha
> There's an email floating around with a bunch of screen shots of bad autocorrect messages. It is so funny. You could hear it down the hall as people opened the email and read it and started laughing hysterically. I was crying. I'll have to see if I can find it and some how post it here. You'd die laughing.


There is a thread related to the auto-correct function in iPhones here too .. just in case you were interested: *link to thread*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Question already.

When I'm not home, what do I hit to search for wifi? I tried it when I got to the food store and it told me "no Internet service". ????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Madison's Mom said:


> I had to start being more careful with my keying after one of my staff sent me a text that she wasn't feeling well. I texted back to just take some SICK leave...but after I hit 'send' I saw that I actually sent 'take some DICK time.' All I could do then was send 'LOL' - now that is the office joke.


That's one of the best I've heard so far!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Go to settings. Then wifi  it should give you choices of wifi you could try to connect to. You may need their password though.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Then download angry birds from the app store  it will keep you occupied all afternoon


----------

